# Installation of Freebsd 11.2 Raid 10



## aurel22 (Oct 18, 2018)

Hello,
Can you provide me, please, a tutorial about how can i install freebsd 11.2 RAID 10 on four 250GB ssd's ?
Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Oct 18, 2018)

For ZFS, just follow the installation. It's an option you can choose and the installer will take care of the rest.


----------



## aurel22 (Oct 18, 2018)

If i create with ZFS and two ssd will be down,the system will boot?
And what is the difference between ZFS and two mirror and stripe method?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 18, 2018)

RAID10 is a striped set of mirrors. And depending _which_ two SSDs die the pool would still be available. If both SSDs of the same mirror set die the whole pool is dead. In this respect there's no difference between RAID10 used by traditional RAID controllers and the software based RAID of ZFS.


----------



## Phishfry (Oct 18, 2018)

I used these instructions for RAID10 on NVMe.
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/...e-of-two-raid1-mirrors-on-freebsd-10-1.51277/


----------

